# What mid- fat skis to Demo?



## mlctvt (Mar 9, 2010)

This Saturday is Demo day at my home mountain, Mount Snow. I’d like to demo some skis to replace my 2005 Dynastar Legend 8000s. I’m looking for something similar: a light mid-fat all mountain ski. I really like how light and quick turning the Legends are compared to my other skis, Volkl 5 stars. The Legends have been great for me in most conditions, so much so that I rarely take out the 5 stars any longer. I don’t have too much time this week to research all of the different models. Any suggestions on test models?
There’s nothing wrong with my Legends yet,  I just would like replacement suggestions.

So far here is a list of the manufacturers that are schedule to be there Saturday,
ROSSIGNOL, VOLKL, HEAD, DYNASTAR, NORDICA, BLIZZARD, & K2
Too bad Fischer isn’t on the list; I really wanted to demo the Watea 84 and Watea 94. 

While walking through the mountain ski shop last weekend I saw and picked up the Rossignol Phantom SC80 and SC87 models. They were nice and light, most probably a wood core? They look similar in shape and weight as the Legends.  Anyone have or tried these skis?


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 9, 2010)

Nordica Hot Rod Jet Fuel has been my happy spot all season.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 9, 2010)

mlctvt,
If the chance is there, try demoing 5Star or Tigershark10 in a shorter length.
Think Nordicas(ABs/HotRods) and Blizzard Mags have been successful sellers...and interesting designs.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 9, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Nordica Hot Rod Jet Fuel has been my happy spot all season.



slightly softer, my Hot Rod Afterburners have been great for me.   84 underfoot.. if i was buying today i'd go wider.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Mar 9, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> slightly softer, my Hot Rod Afterburners have been great for me.   84 underfoot.. if i was buying today i'd go wider.



Nordica Helldiver CA or TI.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 9, 2010)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Nordica Helldiver CA or TI.



i recall considering those last year but i think they only came with the metal topsheet?? and i was convinced i wanted a softer ski. plus, at the time thought 84 was really wide LOL.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 9, 2010)

Dynastar Big Troubles have been putting a big smile on my face in all conditions on-piste and off.

I'd write my own review, but it would be exactly the same as this one.....
http://gearpatrol.com/blog/2010/03/01/dynastar-big-trouble/


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 9, 2010)

I just pulled the trigger on some brand new '09 Afterburners after having demoed the 2011 Jet Fuel last week. For a lighter feel, the Rossi Avenger 8.2 hit a good balance between carve and float. There are a lot of recent reviews (including my somewhat sketchy ones) in the "2011 Ski Reviews" thread.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 9, 2010)

Ever try a twin tip? K2 extremes.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 9, 2010)

kingslug said:


> Ever try a twin tip? K2 extremes.



i'm thinking my next pair will be a 90-95 waisted twin tip.


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 9, 2010)

Be sure to check out a pair of Blizzard 8.7 magnums. One sweet ski.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 9, 2010)

kingslug said:


> Ever try a twin tip? K2 extremes.



I've been skiing my twins a lot this season. When it's time to upgrade, the Extremes are on my short list. 

If find twins (or sometimes call "all mountain" if the tails aren't as upturned) are great all around skis...bumps, groomers, steeps, park....


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 10, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i'm thinking my next pair will be a 90-95 waisted twin tip.



Again, the Big Troubles fit the bill.  124-92-114 twin tip, quick turners.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Mar 10, 2010)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Nordica Helldiver CA or TI.





gmcunni said:


> i recall considering those last year but i think they only came with the metal topsheet?? and i was convinced i wanted a softer ski. plus, at the time thought 84 was really wide LOL.



Any Nordica ski in the Hot Rod series with TI in its name has 2 titanium layers, if its CA there is no metal, carbon fiber instead. The Helldiver CA has a very light and lively feel. Nice ski.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 10, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i'm thinking my next pair will be a 90-95 waisted twin tip.



you going to Sugarloaf?

You can try my High Society Free Rides.  179 twins, 92 under foot.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 10, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I've been skiing my twins a lot this season. When it's time to upgrade, the Extremes are on my short list.
> 
> If find twins (or sometimes call "all mountain" if the tails aren't as upturned) are great all around skis...bumps, groomers, steeps, park....



My friend just bought 2 pairs so he can keep them at 2 places instead of lugging them around..good enough endorsement for me. Got them at aspenskiandboard.com, same place I got my Rossi's.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 10, 2010)

kingslug said:


> My friend just bought 2 pairs so he can keep them at 2 places instead of lugging them around..good enough endorsement for me. Got them at aspenskiandboard.com, same place I got my Rossi's.



Cool! Thanks for the link!


----------



## Rambo (Mar 11, 2010)

Try the new Dynastar Sultan 85! I demoed these in the 172 length for 3 runs and they were totaly awesome! Does excellent short, medium and long radius turns. Easy to turn and will ski both slow and fast. Wide enough to float in the powder and slush plus will carve very good on ice. Great all-mountain ski. I prefered these over the Fischer Watea 84 and Elan 888 both excellent skis also.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 11, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> you going to Sugarloaf?
> 
> You can try my High Society Free Rides.  179 twins, 92 under foot.



no, won't be there


----------

